# happy birthday illini



## chris_harper (Jul 16, 2007)

happy birthday!!! hope you get what you want, whatever that may be!!


----------



## pigcicles (Jul 16, 2007)

Happy B-day illini. Hope it's the best one yet!


----------



## msmith (Jul 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday illini.


----------



## vulcan75001 (Jul 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday..Hope ya have a great day....


----------



## triple b (Jul 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday Illini!


----------



## short one (Jul 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday Illini, enjoy the day.


----------



## hawgheaven (Jul 16, 2007)

Happy birthday!!!


----------



## larry maddock (Jul 16, 2007)

may you have many more


----------



## ultramag (Jul 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday Illini!!! Here's wishing you many returns.


----------



## jts70 (Jul 16, 2007)

Happy birthday and many more !


----------



## buddy (Jul 16, 2007)

Have a great Birthday Illini!


----------



## illini (Jul 16, 2007)

Know what I dislike about being 69...next year the big 70 is going to kick my but...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ...like being run over by this thing
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





1938 is probably not a year that most of you can relate to...shucks I can remember rationing stamps....home made cracklins...chicken fried in lard....bib overalls...curb feelers, and fender skirts....put lowering blocks on my 56 chevy to make it cool!

Thanks to all of you for the well wishes


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 16, 2007)

happy b-day late i guess.


----------



## meowey (Jul 16, 2007)

Many happy returns of the day.  May the blue vaporized bourbon (or rum) continue to favor you with happiness.

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## monty (Jul 16, 2007)

We're not done yet, Illini!

Happy Birthday and many more to to come! And do not worry about the next one! Just hope it comes followed by many more! The alternative sucks!

Enjoy your special day, my friend!

Cheers!


----------



## clyde (Jul 16, 2007)

Happy b'day Illini.  May you feel more important than a pig at a BBQ today.


----------



## bigal (Jul 16, 2007)

Happy B-Day Illini!  Send the rain to w. Ks, corn & milo  are hurt'n!

Hope the day is better than the last..........and they just keep gett'n better.

BigAL


----------



## smokincowboy (Jul 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday Illini


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 16, 2007)

Great Big Happy Birthday to you illini!


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Jul 16, 2007)

Enjoy your day.  Happy Birthday.


----------



## gofish (Jul 16, 2007)

Illini,

Happy Birthday!  69 is the new 39 right?


----------



## ga.roadhog (Jul 16, 2007)

Happy B-day Illini!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  I used to think 45 was old till I got there, hope you still feel that way too.


----------

